# Herping This Summer



## greeny1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Just thought i'd share some pictures from some herping around here this Summer. 

Local Carpet






Red Naped Snake








Brown Tree Snake








Striped Burtons




Common Scaly Foot



Bandy Bandy



Robust Velvet Geckos











Large Small Eyed



Gravid scaly Foot



Common Death Adder















Stephens Banded Snake





















http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=212497&id=100000789017539


----------



## gillsy (Jan 28, 2011)

That BTS looks decent sized!

One thing I've never seen night driving in NSW is geckos, where abouts are you herping.


----------



## CamdeJong (Jan 28, 2011)

Awesome! Would love to do some herping further south and see some wild diamonds, and the Stephen's Bandeds too. One of those is next on my list. Great photos.


----------



## Trench (Jan 28, 2011)

awsome snaps mate


----------



## sarah_m (Jan 28, 2011)

Was this all on the same night?


----------



## Braidotti (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice pics, I would love to find a Death Adder in the wild.


----------



## gillsy (Jan 28, 2011)

Adders are the only thing we find around Sydney herping, except what we call fodder reptiles.

If we see another reptile we always see adders.


----------



## greeny1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Brown Tree was pretty large, probably over 5ft. Geckos are around, just need to know right spots, the robust velvets pictured were at a house down the road from here and i also ocassionally see them at my house aswell. All are on differant roads around me at mid north coast. This was over 7 differant nights. This was my first wild adder, very exctiting for me, very nice animals although I much prefer the colouration of sydney adders.


----------



## gillsy (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah I'm in sydney, so only get them.

However we'll find red and grey adders on the same 10km stretch of road.


----------



## pythons73 (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice find Mark..one thing ive NEVER found up there was a Adder also..Nice Bts..


----------



## danny81 (Jan 28, 2011)

nice finds greeny were you with Ryan when you found the adder? nice robust velvet i didnt know they were found that close to the coast in nsw!


----------



## shaye (Jan 28, 2011)

id love to find an adder too suppose just gotta keep looking where bouts u go herping gillsy


----------



## beckyreptilegirl (Jan 28, 2011)

hey greeny, long time no talk 
Great pictures by the way!


----------



## krusty (Jan 29, 2011)

great pics,love the bandy bandy i nevr get sick of finding them them as they always put on a great show.


----------



## greeny1 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks danny, Yes I was with Ryan for the adder. I'm not actually very close to the coast where i live and find the robust velvets although im pretty sure i know other people with them around that are closer than me. 

You really need to know some good night roads for finding this stuff bucky, go for some night drives around the place and they are all fairly common in the right place. 

Thanks Krusty bandys are pretty awesome, that was my first alive one. Find alot of road killed ones around though.


----------



## craig (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't know where you're spotting Gillsy but i would certainly not call adders common.
There are a few roads that they can be found on occassionally within Sydney and a few places where they are adundant in the right conditions however these spots are not in what I would consider Sydney. 
Maybe you know some secret spots that I don't know of, however I doubt it.
It would be great if you could post some pictures to back your claim??


----------



## dadaman (Feb 8, 2011)

I wouldn't mind going herping. When has someone in Sydney got a trip planed for next?


----------

